# Amount of Fragrance



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

I was looking for amount of fragrances to put into the soap. We were using .7 /lb of oils. I think I read that somewhere before we moved over here. Fragrance is strong to start with, then fades a bit, comes back when wet. Are we using the correct balance of fragrances? Thanks. Carolyn :goat


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

For myself each fragrance is different, you can't just say I will only use .7, some need 1 ounce per pound of oils, others need 1/2 that much.


I like having one good recipe, I use the wallmart lard, coconut oil, sunflower oil one...that I use whenever I use new scent. This way I can blame any problems only on the scent, know if I need more or can use less, then move onto my more expensive recipe for sale. Vicki


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2007)

And some fragrances from some companies will just plain fade no matter how much you use, if they have been diluted alot... Citrus fragrances for example usually fade alot and don't even come back when wet... 
If I have soap that loses it scent, it goes into the sale basket, off to my children that need soap, or cut up and used for graffati soap... 
.7 is a good amount to start with and go from there, if you are not sure you can make small batches to test..


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

:yeahthat 
Those EO's are a tad more tricky than the FO's. Don't ask me how I know :blush


----------



## Truly (Oct 26, 2007)

Vicki, that sounds like a great idea. I'm gonna definitely do that for my scent testing.

Barbara, that's a great way to get rid of the "no go's".


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

We use the Walmart recipe except the sunflower oil. I can't believe in ND where you see sunflowers for miles and miles, I can't get sunflower oil in town :?. So we went to using safflower oil, but my daughter looked into soybean oil and it looks like the same properties (checked the calculater) , but much cheaper. Would the fragrances be the same with with soybean oil? Has anyone noticed any allergies to it? I love the goat!! :biggrin :goat Thanks Carolyn


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Be careful with soybean oil, it has more problems when scenting than anything I have ever tried. Vicki


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2007)

I've never had success with soybean oil. I thought about switching to soybean oil until I tried it. Something went wrong with every batch of soap made with soybean oil. :fire I'll never use it again. 

OTOH, I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE sunflower oil! 

Sara


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

:help Okay, where do you find the sunflower oil in Wal-mart??? In the cooking oil section?? I found the lard, the coconut oil, safflower oil, but can't find sunflower oil.

Sheryl :help2


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2007)

Our Super Wal-Mart doesn't carry Sunflower oil so I order it from Columbus Foods.

Sara


----------



## Truly (Oct 26, 2007)

There is only Safflower at my Super Wal-Mart too. I've just been using that i/o Sunflower, for now.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2007)

Safflower makes a nice soap when used in place of Sunflower oil. I used it before I started ordering my butters and oils from Columbus Foods. Safflower is more expensive than some other oils though.

Sara


----------

